# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: نصب نشدن پایتون در ویندوز 7

## FARZIN.ALONE

خسته نباشید

من تازه میخوام شروع کنم به کار کردن به پایتون

چن تا سوال دارم لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید

1- چن نوع پایتون هست ؟؟ بعضی از سایت ها نوشته بودن بعضی از ورژن ها برای تحت وب و بعضی برای تحت ویندوز !
2- تو چه محیطی باید کد نویسی بشه ؟؟ من eric5-5.3.4 رو دانلود کردم
3-بازار کار داره ؟؟

4- python-3.3.2.amd64.msi رو از سایتش دانلود کردم ولی قبل از اینکه وارد نصب شدن بشه ارور میده و خارج میشه ، ارور windows installer !
سیستم عامل من ؛ سون 64 بیتی

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## pcrlth0n

سلام...
1. یک نوع زبان پایتون وجود دارد(یک سانتکس).این چیزهایی که شما میگید محیط ها و امکاناتی هستش که برای این زبان وجود داره.
کافیه به سایت python.org برید و آخرین نسخه ی IDE 2.7 یا IDE 3.4 رو دانلود کنید.این در واقع محیط اصلی پایتون هستش,ولی خوب میتونید برای راحتی کار از IDE های دیگه مثل pythonwin (که ماژول هایی برای کار ویندوز داره) و یا موارد دیگه که توی سایت خود پایتون معرفی کرده استفاده کنید.
ولی خوب چون تازه شروع کار هستید بهتره از خود IDE پایتون استفاده کنید و به صورت interactive باهاش کار کنید و نتیجه هارو ببینید تا در شروع کار گیج نشید.

2. اگه منظورت از محیط سیستم عامل هستش باید بگم در اکثر سیستم عامل ها میشه (که باید بسته به سیستم خودتون یک نسخه دانلود کنید)
ولی اگر منظورت یک ادیتور خاص هست که در همه ادیتور ها میشه کد نوشت, و اون رو در پایتون اجرا کرد.

3. من داخل روزنامه یکی دو مورد دیدم که نیازمند به برنامه نویس پایتون بودن,و حتی در چندتا از سایت ها, ولی خوب بنظرم این زبان آینده داره در ایران و میشه روش حساب کرد.

4. این نسخه ای که دانلود کردید برای CPU های amd هست شاید بخاطر این مورد هستش که نصب نمیشه...اگه غیر از این هستش بگید تا بیشتر بررسی کنم.

امیدوارم توضیحات ناقصم کمکی به شما بکنه,اگر باز سوالی داشتید بپرسید.
باتشکر

----------


## FARZIN.ALONE

> سلام...
> 1. یک نوع زبان پایتون وجود دارد(یک سانتکس).این چیزهایی که شما میگید محیط ها و امکاناتی هستش که برای این زبان وجود داره.
> کافیه به سایت python.org برید و آخرین نسخه ی IDE 2.7 یا IDE 3.4 رو دانلود کنید.این در واقع محیط اصلی پایتون هستش,ولی خوب میتونید برای راحتی کار از IDE های دیگه مثل pythonwin (که ماژول هایی برای کار ویندوز داره) و یا موارد دیگه که توی سایت خود پایتون معرفی کرده استفاده کنید.
> ولی خوب چون تازه شروع کار هستید بهتره از خود IDE پایتون استفاده کنید و به صورت interactive باهاش کار کنید و نتیجه هارو ببینید تا در شروع کار گیج نشید.
> 
> 2. اگه منظورت از محیط سیستم عامل هستش باید بگم در اکثر سیستم عامل ها میشه (که باید بسته به سیستم خودتون یک نسخه دانلود کنید)
> ولی اگر منظورت یک ادیتور خاص هست که در همه ادیتور ها میشه کد نوشت, و اون رو در پایتون اجرا کرد.
> 
> 3. من داخل روزنامه یکی دو مورد دیدم که نیازمند به برنامه نویس پایتون بودن,و حتی در چندتا از سایت ها, ولی خوب بنظرم این زبان آینده داره در ایران و میشه روش حساب کرد.
> ...


ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتی

فک میکنم خوب نتونستم منظورمو برسونم

1- کسی که برای طراحی وب میره دنبال پایتون ، با کسی که برای ویندوز برنامه مینویسه ، از IDE یکسان استفاده میکنن ؟؟ کد ها یکیه ؟؟
2-برای شروع کار ، ما باید IDE و خود پایتون رو نصب کنیم ، درسته ؟؟
3- منظور من از محیط کدنویسی ، همون IDE بود نه ویندوز !
4-مثلا Jython و PyIMSL Studio محیط های کد نویسی پایتون هستن ؟ فرقشون چیه ؟
5-من از این لینک پایتون رو دانلود کردم http://python.org/ftp/python/3.3.2/p....3.2.amd64.msi
خودش نوشته برای اینتل هم کاربرد داره !
6-ممکنه لینک pythonwin رو بدید
7- بهترین IDE برای طراحی وب با پایتون و برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز رو معرفی میکنی ؟

مرسی
ببخشید بابت زیاد بودن سوالا

----------


## pcrlth0n

1. IDE یک واسط کاربری هستش که باعث میشه سرعت کدنویسی افزایش پیدا کنه.
اینکه یکی میخواد برنامه وب بنویسه یا ویندوز نیاز به IDE خاصی نداره ,بلکه نیاز به ماژول هایی داره که بتونه برنامش رو بنویسه,برای برنامه نویسی وب,فریم ورک جنگو رو پیشنهاد میکنم,و برای برنامه نویسی تخصصی ویندوز(مثل کار با API ها,COM, ISAPI و. ..) از pythonwin استفاده کنید.کافیه اینهارو از خود سایت پایتون با نسخه ی سازگار با پایتونی که نصب کردید دانلود کنید.(مقاله برای برنامه نویسی وب با جنگو به وفور در اینترنت هستش به زبان فارسی).
توجه کنید که اینها همگی ماژول هایی هستند که روی پایتون شما نصب میشند و شما باید اینهارو به برنامه import کنید(مثل هدر ها در هر زبان برنامه نویسی) و از متدها و توابع اون ماژول استفاده کنید.

2.3. شما فقط پایتون رو نصب کنید و از خود IDLE برای یادگیری دستوراتش استفاده کنید.وقتی به دستوراتش آشنا شدید میتونید یه IDE بر حسب سلیقتون مثل همون eric انتخاب کنید.
لیست IDE ها:
http://wiki.python.org/moin/Integrat...ntEnvironments


4.پایتون ابزارهایی داره که میشه باهاشون این زبان رو با زبانهای برنامه نویسی دیگه تلفیق کرد. Jython برای زبان جاوا و یا PTVS هم برای دات نت و..
بهتره در شروع استفاده نکنید.

5.

The binaries for AMD64 will also work on processors that implement the Intel 64 architecture (formerly EM64T), i.e. the architecture that Microsoft calls x64, and AMD called x86-64 before calling it AMD64. They will not work on Intel Itanium Processors (formerly IA-64)


فکر کنم مشکل این باشه,بهتره از نسخه ی 32بیتی استفاده کنید.

6 . 
http://sourceforge.net/projects/pywin32/

7. در بالا توضیح دادم


موفق باشید.

----------

